

What would a modern-day evil genius have to do in order to take over the world? - Link-
http://www.quora.com/Hypothetical-Questions/What-would-a-modern-day-evil-genius-have-to-do-in-order-to-take-over-the-world

======
venomsnake
Self replicating 3d printer, knowledge of both C and Haskell and huge amounts
of basic materials to feed his ever expandable army of terminators.

